# Rock formation question



## sinclair1 (Aug 6, 2016)

This property borders lake Sinclair and I bought from an estate that had it since lakes impoundment. It was raw and unused by the owners I purchased it from.

I see on a map that this land is not far from the path that was taken by the yanks and not all that far from a path taken by the confederate. That is the reason for The question.

Is this a man made stack that I uncovered, or natural.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Prior to the lake impoundment, this would have been about 75 ft from a creek. If that helps any. It appears natural as all the grain other than the one sitting diagonal are running the same way.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Please move to outdoor oddities if needed. Thanks


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like rocks to me but what do I know? Let's see what the pro's have to say about it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Looks like rocks to me but what do I know? Let's see what the pro's have to say about it.



They are rocks, but there's one under the one on the right. Do they form in a stack like that.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 6, 2016)

Just my opinion, but it looks manmade to me. Could be Native American. I found several rock walls buried under a couple feet of dirt near a creek in Talbott county. This land was too steep and hilly for cultivation, and the walls were right on the crest of a ridge.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Kawaliga said:


> Just my opinion, but it looks manmade to me. Could be Native American. I found several rock walls buried under a couple feet of dirt near a creek in Talbott county. This land was too steep and hilly for cultivation, and the walls were right on the crest of a ridge.


Thanks for your opinion  I just don't want to go into it with a backhoe and regret it. I will dig down by the two and see if there's a third under it.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 7, 2016)

I'd go with Man made as well, without further investigation. Man's been stacking stones for a long time.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 7, 2016)

Good eye on that, sinclair1. Mankind has been around this old rock for a long, long time and it doesn't take but a couple hundred years for a dwelling, farm building, pre-historic convenience store, etc. to all but disappear, if it was built from natural materials, and you don't know what to look for. It doesn't take the woods long to take over.

You pic may just show a part of the old creek channel, or it may be an archaeological site, who knows?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks folks I will inspect and dig by hand. I was going the civil war route since its Hancock near milledgeville, but I did find an arrow head on the property, so who knows. 
There is not many natural rocks around there either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks manmade to me, also. There was a lot of farmland that grew back up after the Civil War, the Depression, and such. The woods around here are full of stuff like that-old rock walls, spring boxes, foundation pillars, old chimneys, little cemeteries and such back miles in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 7, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks manmade to me, also. There was a lot of farmland that grew back up after the Civil War, the Depression, and such. The woods around here are full of stuff like that-old rock walls, spring boxes, foundation pillars, old chimneys, little cemeteries and such back miles in the middle of nowhere.



Thanks, I will restore it if I find a wall. Judging by the lay of the land it could be about 4 ft high if man made. I also found an old fire ring made of rocks under the ground about 12" that I wrote off as a recent fire made in the last 30 years, but will go back and look in that area again.


----------

